# M5 Instrument Cluster in 540i



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if it is possible to use an M5 instrument cluster in a 540i? Has anyone tried it? 

Thanks, 
McMannus


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i believe it is, however you will not have the redline lighting up like the m5 nor the oil pressure gauge work. Personally i would just like to find someone who makes the gauge faces like the m5 for the 540 and just add the aluminum rings around them for that m5 look without doing much retrofitting


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Like SoCal said, the led's won't work except for the redline, and the oil pressure guage won't work either. It would be nice to know your reason's for thinking of doing this? If its for the guage rings, you can get them for under $50 on ebay.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

SoCaLE39 said:


> i believe it is, however you will not have the redline lighting up like the m5 nor the oil pressure gauge work. Personally i would just like to find someone who makes the gauge faces like the m5 for the 540 and just add the aluminum rings around them for that m5 look without doing much retrofitting


Well, a Canadian, 540 M-Sport dash panel would get you part of the way there...but the speedo reads in kph only....it does have the metal trim rings though...I bought my car up there, and had to swap the dash out to a USA one to import it. Would have been cool if I had the time to find a shop in Vancouver that could have silkscreened the orignal speedo with MPH...and just left the odo in km's (which is fine for importation).


----------



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

i was just wondering about it because the redline lights would be a really nice feature to have.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

McMannusBMW said:


> i was just wondering about it because the redline lights would be a really nice feature to have.


Takes alot more than plugging in that cluster to have it work. You'll need the sensors and god knows what else. I've always thought of doing things to my 540i to make it more 'M5 like' but til asianimage made me realize that it'll always just be a 540i and NOT a M5 I just left my car the way it is. I'll be trading it in later on for a M5 though, so I lose the simplicity of driving with a AT (manual can be annoying at times), it'll still be worth it :thumbup: .


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

ketchup said:


> Takes alot more than plugging in that cluster to have it work. You'll need the sensors and god knows what else. I've always thought of doing things to my 540i to make it more 'M5 like' but til asianimage made me realize that it'll always just be a 540i and NOT a M5 I just left my car the way it is. I'll be trading it in later on for a M5 though, so I lose the simplicity of driving with a AT (manual can be annoying at times), it'll still be worth it :thumbup: .


awww...shucks.....thanks man! Yes I remember the conversation very well....via AIM too!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

I've mentioned this before, but everything needed to support the functions of the M5 instrument cluster is already installed (sensors, wiring, etc.). However, it's the key piece that is not installed. This is the MSS52 engine management system found on the M5. In other words, the ECU. The signals that drive the functions on the M5 that do not work in other cars are output from the M5's ECU via the CAN bus. A 540's ECU, for example, does in fact receive the inputs from the oil level sensor (which is also the oil temperature sensor), but it is not programmed to make this data available over the CAN bus for the IKE to use for its oil temp guage and rev light logic. 

So in short, it's the ECU that needs to be modified to broadcast the oil temperature over CAN. Now, there will always be those who are out of luck. Early cars (97 and before) do not even have a CAN bus. Nothing can be done to the ECU, so you would have to create a device to supply the proper signals in the proper format to the instrument cluster.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> I've mentioned this before, but everything needed to support the functions of the M5 instrument cluster is already installed (sensors, wiring, etc.). However, it's the key piece that is not installed. This is the MSS52 engine management system found on the M5. In other words, the ECU. The signals that drive the functions on the M5 that do not work in other cars are output from the M5's ECU via the CAN bus. A 540's ECU, for example, does in fact receive the inputs from the oil level sensor (which is also the oil temperature sensor), but it is not programmed to make this data available over the CAN bus for the IKE to use for its oil temp guage and rev light logic.
> 
> So in short, it's the ECU that needs to be modified to broadcast the oil temperature over CAN. Now, there will always be those who are out of luck. Early cars (97 and before) do not even have a CAN bus. Nothing can be done to the ECU, so you would have to create a device to supply the proper signals in the proper format to the instrument cluster.


of course tyrone knows exactly how to make the mod work. He's seriously "all knowing" in these areas :bow: :thumbup:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ketchup and Asianimage,

What made you guys buy an automatic 540? I drove a 2003 540ia that my friend bought and it felt so tame compared to the 6 speed. I would imagine a 530 5-speed would have to be more fun to drive. Then you say you're considering a M5 but manual is annoying? It sounds like you don't do much spirited driving. Spirited driving in an automatic is boring and uninvolved in my opinion. No clutch, no gearing down to pass, no stretching gears out to your liking, no gearing down to hold the corners, not even any gearing down to slow down. To me it seems like you aren't really involved in the driving all you're doing is pressing the gas and pressing the brake, it just feels so mechanical to me. 

Why do you want an M5 if you didn't even get your 540 in manual? Is it just because it's an M5? Would you buy it in automatic if they offered it? Curious to find out because to me driving a 540 6 speed and 540ia is a world of differences. I don't think I'll ever buy a M5 because in my opinion its almost the same car just faster. Of course there a suspension differences and other minor differences besides power but not enough for me to buy the same car with these changes. If I wanted a faster car I could drop in a supercharger and do some Dinan work and I have a car in the M5 league. Not to mention the minor appearance differences between the 540 M-sport package are almost a moot point. 

Not to take anything away from the M5 because if I had the cash to purchase the M5 fully, no financing I would have but I only had enough cash to purchase a 540 in full. Just doesn't make sense to me to buy another car that's almost identical for an affect that can be achieved in a 540 with the right mods. It will never be an M5 but it would be close enough that I can't rationalize making an M5 my next car. With a 540ia, you will never really have that M5 feel. 

Hopefully I can hold out for awhile and wait to get a M6, that car is beautiful too bad it won't be out for a couple of years.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Dagoo,
I can't speak for others, but I have a 540ia M-sport (Canadian variant) and love the car. It suits MY needs great, I wanted a fast, quiet, and good performing car as my "daily driver" for my job as a sales rep. It is terrifically comfortable, and FUN. Daily traffic hassles, and 300 mile per day runs is common for me. Is it "involving"?...in a word no...but it IS a family sedan, not a sports car. And that was not the purpose of my purchase. I have a 1997 Ferrari 355 spider (6 speed manual) for my evening and weekend fun 

Everyone has their specific needs and wants. The great thing about the BMW 5 series, is that you can purchase it in so many variants, as far as engine, suspension and other 
options. If they made an M5 in an automatic, I probably would buy it! Will have to try the new one with the SMG in "auto" and see how that actually drives... 

BTW, I like your "fiscal responsibility", we share the same values.

Regards,
Dave

PS: with the Steptronic, one can hold in gear through a corner and downshift up to a stop light....but it really ain't the same as a manual....


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Well since you took the time to ask all these questions, I took the time to answer them 



dagoo98 said:


> "What made you guys buy an automatic 540?"


The main factor was that this car was more for clients than enjoying the driving experience, with the v8 of course so I can have my cake and eat it too. All in all I didn't get the M5 and settled for the 540, like I said before, I'm planning on trading it in later on for a M5 when I get settled back in CA.



dagoo98 said:


> "Then you say you're considering a M5 but manual is annoying?"


I get tired of all the fancy(little far fetched  ) footwork and shifting gears. Some days I would rather not have to worry about shifting gears and working the clutch so I could concentrate on other things . BUT for a M5 I wouldn't mind all of that :thumbup:.



dagoo98 said:


> Why do you want an M5 if you didn't even get your 540 in manual? Is it just because it's an M5? Would you buy it in automatic if they offered it?


yea, becase it's an M5 and it has higher potential than the 540. dinan supercharged 540i gets to 450hp as in jimmy's. dinan supercharged M5 can go up to what ? 600hp ? I probably would lean towards the auto, I originally thought it was offered in auto :doh:. The new M5 however is a :nono:, I prefer the old bodystyle.

The M6 IMO is ugly :thumbdwn:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

To piggy back on what Ketchup said to answer Dagoo...

I have to echo what has said before. This was my first BMW. This is my first AUTO car. I am 32 and since I was 15 I have driven nothing but manuals. So I basically wanted an auto to "take a break" from driving stick. I also live in LA. I wish I could experience "sprited driving." I simply cant. Traffic in LA is simply too hard to even let the car breath. So..why bother with a 540? It is tons more luxurious than my 92 Acura Integra. I work in PR and sometimes I have to take clients out as well as valet and I admit it...image is everything. For everything you say I am missing...to me personally I am loving, this is the fastest street car I have ever owned. I used to race an old mazda Rx2 with a full cage and race motor etc. But since my daily commute and driving around LA, this car is so much fun. I enjoy it tremendously. Would I be happier in a stick? I dont know the only reason is the traffic. I hated driving in traffic with a stick. 

Last little argument, I dont consider the 540 a sports car, It is a sports sedan, etc, but lets look at apples for apples...the car does not NEED to be a stick as you think. It it not like buying an AUTO PORSCHE 911 Turbo. That is a pure sports car. AUTO Dodge Viper...AUTO Corvette...ok I can see your point and even agree.

But the 540 is a best of both worlds, room for 5 people, looks that are beautiful...and enough womp ass to keep things fun!

Plus I dont think I ever said in this thread I was gonna get an M5....but FWIW those are my reasons!


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

AsianImage said:


> Plus I dont think I ever said in this thread I was gonna get an M5....


GET ONE !!!!! :rofl: this thread is of no use to McMannus anymore :rofl:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree, buy an M5!!


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Personally I don't know about you guys but to me drving a stick is second nature. Doing it for over 15 yrs, and I don't even need to thin about it, it gets done. I find it hard to understand the "taking a break" part from stick. When I get into my wifes Mazda i feel so unattached from the car it makes me want to fall asleep. Sleeping and driving don't mix at least that's what I"m told. It would be alot easier to come out and say "I suck at manual that's why I bought an automatic".


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Greco said:


> Personally I don't know about you guys but to me drving a stick is second nature. Doing it for over 15 yrs, and I don't even need to thin about it, it gets done. I find it hard to understand the "taking a break" part from stick. When I get into my wifes Mazda i feel so unattached from the car it makes me want to fall asleep. Sleeping and driving don't mix at least that's what I"m told. It would be alot easier to come out and say "I suck at manual that's why I bought an automatic".


I agree...you drive it enough it obviously gets second nature...but I notice you live in Canada. Have you ever driven in Los Angeles?

let's say you work in Pasadena and are meeting friends in Santa Monica for dinner on FRIDAY NIGHT. It will take you about 1.5 hours to get there using the freeways. Try "second nature" manual driving then. You will KNOW you are driving a stick and your sore left leg and constant slipping of the gears gets old real quick. I dont care what anyone says...driving a stick in Los Angeles is unlike driving a stick anywhere else....its a chore...and only fun on those rare occasions at 2AM on the 210 or something where you can really drive your car....


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Greco said:


> I don't even need to thin about it, it gets done. I find it hard to understand the "taking a break" part from stick.


How much do you really need to think about ? Maybe your one of the very few Canadians to master the art of driving stick :thumbup: 


Greco said:


> When I get into my wifes Mazda i feel so unattached from the car it makes me want to fall asleep. Sleeping and driving don't mix at least that's what I"m told.


Funny, I don't remember feeling any more 'attached' to a manual while I'm in 5th gear on the highway then I would in an auto :dunno:.


Greco said:


> It would be alot easier to come out and say "I suck at manual that's why I bought an automatic".


  Maybe you should stay out of your wifes Mazda, you might start 'sucking' at manual.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

> Funny, I don't remember feeling any more 'attached' to a manual while I'm in 5th gear on the highway then I would in an auto :dunno:.


First of all we have 6 gears. :thumbup: Secondly, being able to shift your gears on the highway is fun if you are racing because you can select gears as you please, use compression to slow down, and stretch out gears to beat competitors.

If I have to explain the difference to you it's obvious why you drive an automatic. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I can drive a stick just fine...I CHOOSE to drive an automatic when driving a "family sedan" which is what the 5 series is...."racing" with a 540? Man most of those ricers would eat you for lunch.

I drive a stick when in a sports car....but I still don't take the challenge from the ricers...first they might beat me  but more importantly, what do I need to prove? 

I think this is all getting a bit childish, don't you think? Drive what you want; this is why the 5 series is available with so many options.

Dave


----------

